

Sony Pictures has posted "The Godfather" to YouTube - Anechoic
http://www.youtube.com/user/SonyPicturesUK

======
Anechoic
Posting this because it _may_ be an indication that the Big Media companies
are starting to get this, and thus may be of interest to HN types.

~~~
jeffool
Right? It's kind scary.

Thanks for this.

------
huxley
I just tried the link and YouTube has a notice saying it was a fake account.

~~~
Anechoic
Yep. Oh well, we could hope...

